
Why climate change is so hard to tackle: Our stubborn energy system - elorant
https://www.axios.com/why-climate-change-is-so-hard-to-tackle-our-stubborn-energy-system-6c8fc596-3c47-477a-82aa-cd00f063c9a0.html
======
lozenge
This content is pretty meagre.

"the world would need to slash its use of oil, natural gas and coal within 30
years"

More like 10 years, given recent IPCC reports.

"Our dependence on fossil fuels is often likened to that of cigarette smoking,
but the analogy doesn’t hold up.

    
    
        Smoking is an unhealthy habit some people choose to engage in, and if they choose, they can try to kick that addiction without changing their life.
        Fossil fuels are the foundation of our global economy, and it’s nearly impossible to go about our lives without using them in some form."
    

Bad analogy begets bad analogy.

